# Tivo Premiere and Slingbox HD



## McGibbs2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Has anyone set up a Slingbox HD with the Tivo Premiere? I ran in to trouble when the Slingbox set up asks for the control codes for the DVR. Will the codes for the series 3's work? Any suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Hava Platinum controls the Premiere. I had set it up for the TiVoHD and I didn't need to change anything when I put the Premiere in it's place. Except to set the Premiere on the same remote code.


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

The same codes that work with the Tivo HD work with the Premiere.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ilkevinli said:


> The same codes that work with the Tivo HD work with the Premiere.


Except there's no A/B/C/D buttons on the remote. However, at this point, you rarely need to use those buttons anyways, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## McGibbs2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks it worked!


----------



## rhapsody (Sep 18, 2010)

TIvo XL isn't listed under my tivo setup options. Would a series three control the Sling box?


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

rhapsody said:


> TIvo XL isn't listed under my tivo setup options. Would a series three control the Sling box?


I have an XL with a solo slingbox (the older one) and it works set to Series 3 without issue.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Just a FYI, but someone came out with a TiVo Premiere remote skin and codes that also allowed using the A, B, C and D buttons. Unfortunately it didn't work, but I spent several hours making changes and testing (and repeating that a lot) and now have a working TiVo Premiere Slingbox remote that allows full control over the TiVo Premiere.

You can get it from this location. It includes instructions on how to install it with the Windows Sling Player.

I really wish that Sling would update their software to allow network remotes. That way the keyboard codes could be added to TiVo (and Roku too), but this works for now.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

All TiVo's use the same remote codes for the existing buttons. S2, S3/HD, Premier will all work with the same base remote control code set. As stated on the A/B/C/D buttons won't be mapped, bt I agree that they are rarely used.

Even the control sets 1,2,3,4 work to control multiple Tivo's in one location with a single Slingbox/Remote.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

That's why I pointed out that there is now a remote skin that allows using the A/B/C/D buttons with Sling, it's just not available by default. It has to be manually installed. It also allows using remote codes.


----------

